# Curious: What's your favourite donuts



## photong (Dec 21, 2004)

Mine is a cruller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A friend and I are talking, and he loves White Long Johns. I guess I only know what they are because I worked for a Tim Hortons.

So, what's yours? and what's your favourite store to buy them?

Timmy's is great when they're fresh. Krispy Creme (sp?) is ok. But all that sugar makes me feel sick to my stomach when I think of it, plus it's going to give me diabetes faster than Timmy's doughnuts. lol

I like Tim bits the best from Timmys because they're bite sized (or just small powder doughnuts from the grocery store). Just like how I prefer those bite/family/fun/small sized chocolate bars for Halloween


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not a donut fan but my horse Shadow loves apple fritters. On show days, we share one as our reward for a job well done.


----------



## Aoide (Dec 21, 2004)

Shipley's glazed doughnuts.  Especially when they are hot.  

I have a doughnut theory though.  People's favorite doughnut is always going to be the one they grew up with.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2004)

What's a doughnut?


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 22, 2004)

Krispy Kreme Orginal Glazed. *drooooooooooool*


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 22, 2004)

I'll vote for Krispy Kreme glaze though I can only eat 2 before I'm sugared to death.

I tried Tim Hortons when I was up in Ottawa but they were old and stale so not really a good sample I guess.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2004)

I vote for deep fried Mars bars


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

I love deep fried Mars bars. 
And I vote for the plain doughnuts I make myself followed by custard ones.


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Shipley's glazed doughnuts.  Especially when they are hot.
> 
> I have a doughnut theory though.  People's favorite doughnut is always going to be the one they grew up with.



I grew up on boston cream. I love it, but it's small now and just not the same.

Great, now I'm craving doughnuts!!!


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I'll vote for Krispy Kreme glaze though I can only eat 2 before I'm sugared to death.
> 
> I tried Tim Hortons when I was up in Ottawa but they were old and stale so not really a good sample I guess.



Yeah you went at the wrong time of the day. They make them (although I think now they come from someplace else I heard instead of them baking them there. I don't know how many Timmy's are like that. and I don't notice a difference.) twice a day I think. During the night and the day. Mine always put them out for the morning rush around 6am, and then the again at around 230 for the afternoon. But that's my store.  Also, every store's hot choccolate somehow is different :/


----------



## Chase (Dec 22, 2004)

There was a little family-owned bakery where I grew up that made them and they were absolutely the best! Just about any popular kind you can think of and made fresh every morning. :goodvibe:


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 22, 2004)

glazed krispy creme...a box of twelve in under 10 minutes....


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm a Dunkin Donuts girl   My fave....love the chocolate cake type ones, and Boston Cream. We had Krispy Kreme in MN but they were to sugary for me. I like a donut with a little more bulk to it :mrgreen:


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I vote for deep fried Mars bars



I never heard of that. Got a picture? Is this a regular Mars bar but deep fried??? I like Mars bars (no peanuts)


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> There was a little family-owned bakery where I grew up that made them and they were absolutely the best! Just about any popular kind you can think of and made fresh every morning. :goodvibe:



There was a bakery in MN like that (The Bakers' Wife) and OMG they made THE BEST cinnamon rolls  They were bigger than your hand and were about 75 cents.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

A Mars bar, dipped in the same batter used for fish and then chucked in hot oil. Once it's brown it's ready.
They go crispy on the outside and the chocolate, nougat and caramel melt on the inside. They get red hot though.


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I'm a Dunkin Donuts girl   My fave....love the chocolate cake type ones, and Boston Cream. We had Krispy Kreme in MN but they were to sugary for me. I like a donut with a little more bulk to it :mrgreen:



I love the cake ones, and fluffy ones like the cruller.

I hate duchies. I love raisons but not in my doughnuts


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

Mmm....I wonder if anyone around here makes those deep fried Mars bars......


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

Matt, I think you need to see a doctor  You're sick. uke-rig:


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Make your own. It's not hard. Mars bar, batter, oil, cook, eat.
:mrgreen:


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> There was a little family-owned bakery where I grew up that made them and they were absolutely the best! Just about any popular kind you can think of and made fresh every morning. :goodvibe:



I dig the fresh part.

I want doughnuts....there's a Timmy's a few blocks over......I'm tempted. But it's cold outside. And they now have those stupid flat boxes that Krispy Creme uses. I prefer the boxes with the handles that hurt to carry for a longer period of time


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

But I have to make the batter....get the oil. learn how to use the deep frying thing....and Mom would get b**chy because that's how she is....naw, too much of a hassle. I'll wait until the next time she's out of town 

Would the company who makes them get mad if I made them, and made a success out of them by selling it? lol


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

There isn't a company. Fish and chips shops 'oop norf started selling them on the side. They use the same batter, the same cooker. They do all sorts of stuff now. Including deep fried pizzas. :shock:


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2004)

Photong, I love your new Av!! :mrgreen:


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Including deep fried pizzas. :shock:



Wow...that's a heart attack waiting to be eaten.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Whilst we're diverting this thread to the gorgeous photong. Your website won't load for me. It just sits there taking all day.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't like donuts  I prefer chocholate cakes


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 22, 2004)

Krispy Kreme all the way baby... Any doughnut, no matter whether plain or filled.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I'm a Dunkin Donuts girl   My fave....love the chocolate cake type ones, and Boston Cream. We had Krispy Kreme in MN but they were to sugary for me. I like a donut with a little more bulk to it :mrgreen:


Word up!  Nothing beats a dunkin donut chocolate cake doughnut! 

One emoticon describes krispy kreme perfectly......  uke:


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except one dipped in a Mocha :mrgreen:


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't dip.  Soggy bread and I don't get along.  I do enjoy coffee drinks with my doughnuts very much though.  I like it unsweetened though... as the coffee flavor complements sweets very well.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

You dunk your doughnuts? Doesn't the jam sink to the bottom?  :mrgreen:

I agree with voodoocat, it'd just be soggy bread. uke:


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Photong, I love your new Av!! :mrgreen:



Thanks. I like yours too. I LOVED that movie! So good.



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> Whilst we're diverting this thread to the gorgeous photong. Your website won't load for me. It just sits there taking all day.



Hahaha..well, we all know I'm super  :cheer: 
Which address are you using? I just changed it from wired-wolf.net to some crapola site. I just changed it in my profile and signature a couple hours ago. I forgot all about it


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> You dunk your doughnuts? Doesn't the jam sink to the bottom?  :mrgreen:
> 
> I agree with voodoocat, it'd just be soggy bread. uke:



Different tates for different people. I grew up in house where chocolate gets dunked in coffee. Too late to rid me of the desire now :mrgreen:


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like dunking my cruller in hot chocolate. I don't care if any of it falls off. I'll get it when I hit the bottom of the cup


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I don't like donuts  I prefer chocholate cakes



I think if I had to choose between cake and doughnuts, I would chose Angel Food cake...cut in half, with chocolate pudding (the real stuff, not instant  uke: ) in the middle....whip cream (although I'm not find of that stuff) and LOTS of fresh fruit on top and all around it.

Do I sound like a pig or what?


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.
I got the habbit of making toast and dunking it in chocolate milk. 
'Dunkin eggs' are good too...
Dunking is fabulous.

Ferny, you have to pick the right doughnuts. Plus with the jelly/jam filled you gotta suck that candy out before you dunk! I bet the powder would make whatever your dunking into much sugaryer.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 22, 2004)

All this talk about dunking bread products in liquid makes me want to dunk my head in the toilet uke:


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I don't dip.  Soggy bread and I don't get along.  I do enjoy coffee drinks with my doughnuts very much though.  I like it unsweetened though... as the coffee flavor complements sweets very well.



I'm not a fan of coffee, but I will eat coffee cake or a Coffee Crisp candy bar 



			
				voodoocat said:
			
		

> All this talk about dunking bread products in liquid makes me want to dunk my head in the toilet uke:



I agree. I totally not into that craving for doughnuts I had earlier. But talking about it is fun.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 22, 2004)

My faves are apple fritters, then bavarians.  I've never heard of some of the others in this thread, but I know a lot of things go by regional names.  I don't have a store preference.  I do not like Krispy Kremes, I didn't see what all the hype was about.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one that's there now. I was trying it earlier. Here's what happens.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/0c345b73.gif
Bookmark this site. http://www.freewebspace.net/


Talking of dunking. If you get a Penguin, bite off opposite corners, place one bitten corner in some tea and suck from the other until you can feel the hot tea starting to come through and then shove the whole biscuit in your mouth you'll have fun.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 22, 2004)

That sounds like the Tim Tam straw trick our Australian friends have taught us!  Yummm.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

What's a Tim Tam?


----------



## oriecat (Dec 22, 2004)

It's a super yummy 'biscuit' (cookie for us yanks) from Aus.  Covered in chocolate.  

http://www.arnotts.com/Biscuits/OurBiscuitsP.asp?BID=79


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 22, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I vote for deep fried Mars bars



I had a deep-fried twinkie at the little league world series, that was... interesting. Never had a mars bar fried though.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 22, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was near midnight I guess, I was up there for the July 1st celebrations and we stopped on the way back to a friends house. The hot chocolate was great though. I would assume the water is the difference between the stores. I notice that with fountain soda here in the states.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I'm a Dunkin Donuts girl   My fave....love the chocolate cake type ones, and Boston Cream. We had Krispy Kreme in MN but they were to sugary for me. I like a donut with a little more bulk to it :mrgreen:



I like the Boston creme ones but the cake type donuts I can do without. I grew up on pastry type donuts so I guess I'm biased.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 22, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I don't like donuts  I prefer chocholate cakes



Heh, now we are talking! I love cake, especially chocolate.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 22, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> All this talk about dunking bread products in liquid makes me want to dunk my head in the toilet uke:



Are you saying your head is made out of bread?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 22, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> Mine is a cruller



Me too


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 22, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm saying it makes me want to puke... in a toilet.  since puking on the floor is rude.  and not fun to clean up.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

I bet you just love Spam doughnuts Scott. :mrgreen:


Those Tim Tams look exactly like a Pengiun.


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> My faves are apple fritters, then bavarians.  I've never heard of some of the others in this thread, but I know a lot of things go by regional names.  I don't have a store preference.  I do not like Krispy Kremes, I didn't see what all the hype was about.



I MIGHT have heard of a bavarian (but I might be thinking of a Borovan cake thing I've seen on Neopets)...but I've never seen one anywhere. I don't see the hype either. I do like getting a free, warm fresh one when I walk in the door though. Unless they've stopped that. It's been two years since I've been there. lol There's one KC far away from me and I don't drive, but theres a Timmys on every corner. Gee I wonder who I'd go to first lol



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> The one that's there now. I was trying it earlier. Here's what happens.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/0c345b73.gif
> Bookmark this site. http://www.freewebspace.net/



That makes me sad. I wonder if how many other people have that problem -_- I know people are visiting it, I get like 3 hits a day.....well that sucks a HUGE cake doughnut right in the mouth. I honestly don't know what or why or how to fix it.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 22, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> I MIGHT have heard of a bavarian



Well to me a bavarian is a filled donut, full of custard, topped with chocolate..  I think it's like what others called a Boston Cream?  But I think the filling is slightly different, more of a custard than a cream.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Your host (free isn't it) is probably having a bad day, or week... I'll leave it in the background for a while.


----------



## photong (Dec 22, 2004)

It's working fine for me Ferny (but there may be reasons for it). It just doesn't like you.  Or your browser, or whatever you're using. I don't want a blank white page as a website 



			
				oriecat said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bavarian must be spelt wrong or I really suck at searching. All I can find are two pictures of cakes for the image search, and nothing for web search on Google...Google failed me  :cry:


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Opera
Version information
Version	7.54 	
Build	3865 	
Platform	Win32 	
System	Windows 2000 	

Java	Sun Java Runtime Environment version 1.4 	
VoiceXML Plugin	not available

___________________________________________

And IE6


Doesn't work in either. Maybe it only words with Portuguese connections?


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2004)

Site loads fine for me


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 22, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> I bet you just love Spam doughnuts Scott. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Those Tim Tams look exactly like a Pengiun.



Heh, I love spam, especially fried


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 22, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> glazed krispy creme...a box of twelve in under 10 minutes....



If I did that I would.... uke-rig:  uke-rig:  uke-rig:


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 22, 2004)

glazed and maple bars are good... krispie creme sometimes.. im not sure...


----------



## photong (Dec 23, 2004)

Guess what I had lastnight!? A cruller and hot chocolate, AND I DIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 23, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> Guess what I had lastnight!? A cruller and hot chocolate, AND I DIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YOU SLUT!! oh wait....


----------



## ferny (Dec 23, 2004)

*kicks photong's website*


----------



## photong (Dec 23, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> *kicks photong's website*



I sorry, I have no idea why it wont work for you!  Try this one for kicks: http://amhr.freelinuxhost.com/index_friends.htm
and/or this one http://amhr.freelinuxhost.com/galleries_friends.htm

and go ahead. beat the jelly out of it. i dont care. that site is a pain to use and figure out


----------



## photong (Dec 23, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can I be a slut? I'm faithful to one doughnut!!! Hot chocolate is just in it for the benifits. Not to mention my organs. We get along well, and no one minds....  :twisted:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 23, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. I guess I have to reevaluate my thoughts on food relationships


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

That works. But did you know every link opens into a new window? I can't tell if that's because you're using frames or not, as the main page won't load for me, just the links. 

But now I've got to go out so can't look at your site. :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 24, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> It's a super yummy 'biscuit' (cookie for us yanks) from Aus.  Covered in chocolate.
> 
> http://www.arnotts.com/Biscuits/OurBiscuitsP.asp?BID=79



Yeah Tim Tams are the absolute summit of Choclate biscuits here in Aussie land, Back when i was in high school we used to get Japanese exchange students and before they left to return home they'd load up on Tim Tams coz they don't sell them in Jap land. 

Must try the Tim Tam straw trick sometime.


----------



## photong (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> That works. But did you know every link opens into a new window? I can't tell if that's because you're using frames or not, as the main page won't load for me, just the links.
> 
> But now I've got to go out so can't look at your site. :mrgreen:



Yeah I know. Because it's a pain to press the back button all the time.

And right now only half (maybe not even) of my images are up. I'm too lazy and busy with Christmas to finish


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

The doughnut in Granny's greenhouse


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

Will everyone in this thread beat me up if I tell you that I...um...hate doughnuts?


----------



## oriecat (Dec 24, 2004)

you're a freak, corry


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

Will help if I said I *sorta* lied?  Now that I think about it, once in a GREAT WHILE, if I'm having some sort of unusual craving for it, I'll eat a plain glazed doughnut, heated up in the microwave for about 5 seconds...but that only happens about twice a year maybe.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm with you on that one Corry! I like them every now and again, but I never really latched on to the donut craze...call me crazy but I'd rather have a Kolache!

Zach


----------



## oriecat (Dec 24, 2004)

a who? a what?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

Actually I find that if I eat a doughnut I regeret it the rest of the day - it always comes back to haunt me....


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> a who? a what?





> ko·lac·ky   Audio pronunciation of "kolache" ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (k-lächk, kläch-) or ko·la·che (k-läch, klä-)
> n. pl. kolacky, or kolache also ko·la·ches
> 
> A sweet bun made from yeasted dough and usually having a fruit or poppy seed filling.



Its basically a Czech roll with lots of good toppings/fillings!

 Kolache Factory 

Kolache Festival that is about 10 miles from my town

I like them better with Sausage and Cheese, but the fruit filled ones are excellent as well! Actually I think the ones with meat and cheese are not called Kolaches but I can't remember the propper name for them...


Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you were just telling Corry you think she has sweet buns :LOL:


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed the images. I was in two minds about saying something. I thought it might have been my computer again. :mrgreen:

I'd prefer to press the back button than close lots of windows. I hate pop-ups. Not all of your links open in new windows either. Why don't you include a menu on each page instead? Your host lets you use php right? Have a look at this. You'll be able to insert a menu on every .php page and if you ever want to add or remove links you only have to change one file rather than every page. It says to use a .inc file. .txt is exactly for same and opens in notepad by default.
http://www.tizag.com/phpT/include.php

If not all of your pages are php (they're not I noticed) then give ssi a try.
http://www.ssi-developer.net/ssi/ssi-include.shtml
http://www.htmlgoodies.com/beyond/ssi.html


----------



## photong (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Will everyone in this thread beat me up if I tell you that I...um...hate doughnuts?



  WHOOPAH!



			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> Will help if I said I *sorta* lied?  Now that I think about it, once in a GREAT WHILE, if I'm having some sort of unusual craving for it, I'll eat a plain glazed doughnut, heated up in the microwave for about 5 seconds...but that only happens about twice a year maybe.



That's not a sorta lie. That's just a lie. You do like doughnuts if you eat them! Even if it's a great while  If you keep doing it, you like it. If you try it and don't do it again unless by accident then you don't like it.

You lie.


----------



## photong (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teehee.... Thanks Ferny!  I should have lots of time enxt month to revamp! I will definatly try it  It sounds like a much better idea and it'll please everyone


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2004)

I've lost track of my hidden message now so sod it


----------

